# culinary school in atlanta.



## filthygomez (Dec 29, 2008)

hey everyone .. new to the forums. i'm seriously considering going to culinary school in atlanta (possibly moving there from nyc in early/mid '09) and i'm having trouble finding information on what schools are worth the time and money.

i did a search at older postings and found a couple that were a few years old but i'm wondering what's changed, if anything?

how's LCB grown in atlanta since it opened in 2003? i've heard some not so great things about it but i'm hoping that it was either exaggerated or that things have gotten better.

what about CI in atlanta?

are those really the only 2 choices that atl has to offer?

part of me wants to stay in nyc for school but that doesnt seem like its going to be a part of the plan.

any suggestions? thoughts?

thanks in advance!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

There aren't a lot of websites that have good ratings systems but try cooking schools compared dot com. It is a solid one to consider. 

What are your main concerns for choosing a school? What do you want to get out of your education? Do you have experience working in the industry? What are your personal (family, finance, time, etc) limitations? 

Good luck.


----------



## richardnixon (Dec 30, 2008)

I am a new comer and I don't have any idea about culinary school.


----------



## larinwonderland (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! I'm brand-new to posting on here, as well. I'm living in Vegas right now, but moving back to Atlanta (my hometown) in less than 2 months. I have been sort of researching culinary schools, and am looking at the Art Institute of Atlanta's (Atl campus) culinary BA program, as I have several years of undergrad classes from other schools that I would like to apply. So far, I emailed the school requesting information, and have heard back plenty from an admissions advisor...I just haven't pursued it further yet. There are so many culinary opportunities and schools in Atlanta...it is hard to choose! I need some answers as well. :look:


----------



## chefpowell (Apr 11, 2009)

I am now attending lecordon bleu in atlanta its not all that bad i dont know what u heard but u will love it there the chefs r great they know there stuff they are a great school.....the school is in tucker ga north of atlanta.......if u like to know more then u can ask me..ty:


----------



## chefpowell (Apr 11, 2009)

hey the best school in atlanta is le cordon bleu in tucker ga north of atlanta..


----------



## rainliberty (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally I think there are a few good options in Atlanta. Now if you are going to need housing then the A.I offers that. However let me get this out of the way very quickly. The A.I of Atlanta is expensive. Very expensive. It does not help that an admission advisor will suggest that you take the BA program as well which is double the price of an Associates. Long story short, 80+ thousand dollars for an BA. 
Theres also Le Cordon Bleu which like the A.I is also a good school however from what I understand since they advertise very often class sizes are typically big.
Now my personal choice is the school I attend which is a technical college called Gwinnett Technical College. First and foremost 1/4 the price of LCB or the A.I. for the exact same education you would get at LCB or the A.I. My instructors have both taught at those schools and they said so themselves. The culinary arts program is ACF accredited, and whats best is you actually have options after you graduate. If culinary didn't float your boat after two years just transfer to UGA or another GA college. You can transfer credits, etc, etc. While if you go to LCB or the A.I. just know that once you graduate you will be stuck, and for a long time before you can start school for a new career.


----------



## bobatea (Apr 27, 2009)

search in google


----------



## chef sheila (May 3, 2009)

I go to LCB of Atlanta, I started Jan 5,2009, I love the school, all of the instructors are very nice, the curriculum is great.


----------



## firstlove1986 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anyone provide me any advice on the Bleu in Atlanta? How is an education from LCB Atlanta viewed in the culinary community? Is it a good school? There is another culinary school in Atlanta-Culinary Arts Institute of Atlanta but I don't I don't know a lot about it either.

In a ranking of top 50 schools in Ga, LCB was ranked 33 and Atlanta Culinary Arts was ranked lower.

Does LCB offer decent financial aid packages or just loans?


----------

